# Bridge Report/EUP Duck Hunt



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Our decades old tradition of a duck hunt in third week of October was broken. My brother has to attend 2 weddings in consecutive weekends in mid to late October down state. We had to choose early October or late and “we chose poorly “.
I saw one merganser and one goose on the NE corner of the bridge late weds afternoon.
That was a harbinger of our hunt. We focused mainly on Munuscong bay. Normally we hit diver migration spot on or a little late. 
We were early. Yesterday morning (mon 10/7) we saw some small groups of redheads migrating in. Their descent from the heavens to the lake deck was heralded by the sound of tearing linen! They cruised the bay and moved on.
We found a hundred or so ring necks but they were inaccessible to us. The depth of the marsh water will easily accommodate a 14’ boat with 25 horse Johnson. HOWEVER the sudden appearance of this water lily has made it really tough to motor and row in.
Too deep to wade and too congested to motor/row makes hunting locations limited for us.
The rising water levels have opened hundreds of acres of marsh to the ducks. We saw a very few widgeon , gadwall, teal, and mallard fly around and drop into one of the hundreds of marsh openings that exist now. 
We watched 2 brushed out boat blinds idle the hours away in the middle of the bay while we posted watch on the edges. They were doing almost no shooting as well.
We took a break and hunted a series of private ponds near Barbeau. At the end of shooting hours dozens of teal and woodies piled in. Was really cool to watch but was too late to shoot.
After decades of hunts in the books we decided it is way more important to be late in the migration than early up there.
All told fantastic time watching the dozens and dozens of raptors migrate against the backdrop of near peak fall color!

Trip south over the bridge 0 waterfowl observed.


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

we are abandoning our annual trip to Raber this season for a trip to long pointe Ontario for Nov. 7-11, 2019. out last few trips there in late oct have been awful....andy


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

ahartz said:


> we are abandoning our annual trip to Raber this season for a trip to long pointe Ontario for Nov. 7-11, 2019. out last few trips there in late oct have been awful....andy


Mid Oct seems best. Last year multiple days of strong sustained winds out of the NW pushed birds past the bay into L St Clair (I watched them pour in with my dad just before our hunt)
We are getting the itch to travel west for birds.
Financial obligations re college kids keep bursting that bubble


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Daughter is thinking about LSSU. 

I'm strongly in favor of this decision.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Daughter is thinking about LSSU.
> 
> I'm strongly in favor of this decision.


Far better hunting and fishing on the eastern side.
I was at MTU for four years . I think the DNR put the deer per sq mile for the Keweenaw peninsula at 4!
No ducks but a quick exciting goose season


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Brother went to MTU. After helping him move in I said no chance in hell, and spent five years in Flint instead. 

She's also looking at Princeton - I'm down with sneak boxes and hunting black ducks and greater snows in the tidal flats of NJ.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

Hunted around newbery opening weekend. Even less birds than i saw hunting around Marquette in last year opener
Up opening is terrible, but provides nice sunrises
Glad i took golf clubs and grouse gear! Haha

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Spring came late this year. Obviously summer stuck around in September. The season is running 3 weeks late. Adjust accordingly.


----------



## U.P.WoodChuck (Aug 4, 2018)

TheHighLIfe said:


> Hunted around newbery opening weekend. Even less birds than i saw hunting around Marquette in last year opener
> Up opening is terrible, but provides nice sunrises
> Glad i took golf clubs and grouse gear! Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The way I see it, it's because there has IMO been zero effort or funds used in the U.P. in general to improve or maintain the public areas we have to hunt for a long time. That and a dry summer with low water in some inland spots that I hunt didn't give us much of a chance of keeping and holding ducks this summer.


----------



## vmanly (Sep 22, 2010)

Looking for a recent bridge report? Heading up this weekend. 
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Daughter is thinking about LSSU.
> 
> I'm strongly in favor of this decision.


If she opts that way, send me a PM and I will put you on to some places on the river to set-up. I lived over there for five years at the mouth of the Charlotte River at MSU's Dunbar Research facility.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

U.P.WoodChuck said:


> The way I see it, it's because there has IMO been zero effort or funds used in the U.P. in general to improve or maintain the public areas we have to hunt for a long time. That and a dry summer with low water in some inland spots that I hunt didn't give us much of a chance of keeping and holding ducks this summer.


Tom Casperson did an excellent job of buggering things up for waterfowlers in the U.P. when he froze MDNR land transactions. Money had just been let to finalize the purchase of the Autrain Basin Refuge and all signatories had put their names of the document. Monies were frozen in place...Onota Twsp. received no tax monies on the parcel. Farmer share-croppers did not get paid for wildlife plantings and dropped-out of the program. Roads and parking areas grew back in, etc. Water is still there, but a fair number of the 16,000 or so geese that used this area are now gone or dispersed. 

The drought area was offset by near-maximum rainfall everywhere else on the peninsula, filling just about every wetland, permanent and seasonal, to the brim which has really spread the birds out, both locals and migrators.

Eucman, keep spreading the word that hunting sucks in the Keewenaw and environs, those of us who "know the dirt" appreciate your pronouncements greatly!


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

vmanly said:


> Looking for a recent bridge report? Heading up this weekend.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thousands. On their backs laughing at you. Just ask billya.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Pretty empty.

I crossed the bridge midday Tuesday and did not see a bird until I reached Iron Mountain about five or. Lake Antoine had scattered birds on it but nothing major. Spent Wednesday between Iron Mountain and Iron River. Talked to a farmer in Iron River that actually gave me permission to kill all the geese I wanted. But he hadn't seen many this year.

Up to Marquette Wednesday night. Couple scattered packs flying. Spent today between Marquette and Escanaba. All my contacts said pretty thin birds. Never spotted a single one in all the driving around.

Back in Marquette for the night before home tomorrow. Will update bridge information after I cross.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

eucman said:


> Far better hunting and fishing on the eastern side.
> I was at MTU for four years . I think the DNR put the deer per sq mile for the Keweenaw peninsula at 4!
> No ducks but a quick exciting goose season


Lol ya I think I saw 3 sets of tracks up there.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> Lol ya I think I saw 3 sets of tracks up there.


Yup, ya must be right about that!


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Cork Dust said:


> Yup, ya must be right about that!
> View attachment 444139
> View attachment 444147
> View attachment 444147


That is the most impressive buck pole I’ve ever seen! 
Congrats!


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Would somebody please send some birds down to the Traverse City area from the bridge area. Hahaha. It's been kind of quiet around here


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Eating at Clyde's. Maybe 700 east side.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Found the birds! Probably 200 total spread out here over by Escanaba. I spotted at least ten bands in the flock.


----------



## U.P.WoodChuck (Aug 4, 2018)

> Found the birds! Probably 200 total spread out here over by Escanaba. I spotted at least ten bands in the flock.


Prolly same birds that damn near spend all year round by the menards parking lot/pond/grassy area.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

U.P.WoodChuck said:


> Prolly same birds that damn near spend all year round by the menards parking lot/pond/grassy area.



Don't forget the country club golf course! A fair number of those birds roost and loaf in the flats south of the swimming beach at Ludington Park, which is legal to hunt as long as you abide by the safety zone set-backs. I know a guy who hunts it...visited routinely by Esky Public Safety personnel!


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Bummer. Here I was hoping these were migrators heading somewhere. They were just east of town on the hotel's raised septic south side of 2.

Still fun to watch while I returned a few phone calls lol.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

BumpRacerX said:


> Bummer. Here I was hoping these were migrators heading somewhere. They were just east of town on the hotel's raised septic south side of 2.
> 
> Still fun to watch while I returned a few phone calls lol.


This year there don't seem to be many juveniles in the population, with most flocks over-flying us.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Cork Dust said:


> Yup, ya must be right about that!
> View attachment 444139
> View attachment 444147
> View attachment 444147


Wow! Forget a buck pole, that’s a buck tree.
Bruisers


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Cork Dust said:


> Yup, ya must be right about that!
> View attachment 444139
> View attachment 444147
> View attachment 444147


Was that the one dnr went to and they pretty much checked out?


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Was that the one dnr went to and they pretty much checked out?


Pic was five years prior the MDNR visit, which was "sparked" by folks who wanted to go out for the herd reduction hunts, but did not have multiple tribal tags for does. Wisconsin's Nature Conservancy owns the property now. Eventually, it will be conveyed to become part of the Green Bay National Wildlife Refuge. Coyotes were able to get to the property over the ice in winter of 2014, changing the herd dynamics significantly.

The two mounts were taken in the Keewenaw peninsula. There is a twelve point mount, taken by one of my hunting partners, that pairs-up from the same year with he buck on the right. However, he is "tight and high" like the buck on the left with 2" stickers on his G-2s. Louie Roy, and Howard Musick also have matching bucks from the early '80s, killed in that area. Louie Roy's deer held bragging rights as largest buck in Michigan for a portion of that season. Howard also killed a nice 11pt. that had been wounded by night shooters over a bait pile off the Herman-Nestoria Road. The four of us hunted him for 2.5 years in that series of beaver floodings he hung-out in. I saw him twice, with no shot either time.


----------



## vmanly (Sep 22, 2010)

Crossed the bridge yesterday with a escort due to high winds heading south. A raft of about 70 birds were on the NE side of the bridge. At least it was more when i crossed heading north which was 0 birds.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Nothing today. Straits were a cauldron.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cork Dust said:


> Pic was five years prior the MDNR visit, which was "sparked" by folks who wanted to go out for the herd reduction hunts, but did not have multiple tribal tags for does. Wisconsin's Nature Conservancy owns the property now. Eventually, it will be conveyed to become part of the Green Bay National Wildlife Refuge. Coyotes were able to get to the property over the ice in winter of 2014, changing the herd dynamics significantly.
> 
> The two mounts were taken in the Keewenaw peninsula. There is a twelve point mount, taken by one of my hunting partners, that pairs-up from the same year with he buck on the right. However, he is "tight and high" like the buck on the left with 2" stickers on his G-2s. Louie Roy, and Howard Musick also have matching bucks from the early '80s, killed in that area. Louie Roy's deer held bragging rights as largest buck in Michigan for a portion of that season. Howard also killed a nice 11pt. that had been wounded by night shooters over a bait pile off the Herman-Nestoria Road. The four of us hunted him for 2.5 years in that series of beaver floodings he hung-out in. I saw him twice, with no shot either time.


So wait... you posted 2 mounts from keewenaw peninsula and a buck pole from Wisconsin. It appears you were trying to pass off the buck pole as keewenaw deer. Am I wrong? I dont know anything about the green bay wildlife refuge and wisconsin owning it.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> So wait... you posted 2 mounts from keewenaw peninsula and a buck pole from Wisconsin. It appears you were trying to pass off the buck pole as keewenaw deer. Am I wrong? I dont know anything about the green bay wildlife refuge and wisconsin owning it.



"Three sets of tracks in the whole Keewenaw during my trip", was the statement that initiated my response...

I have had several of my deer kills scored, but never spent the money to have them registered by MCB, just no interest.

In big snow fall of 2014 a group of not very ethical "hunters" set-up in a small coastal yard and killed three or four bucks that scored in the 170s. I chose not to post their photos or give them props. for borderline ethical hunting practices.

The buck pole is from the UP of *MICHIGAN, not Wisconsin*. The duplicate photo was actually originally a pic of my antler box, but it would not post from the folder for some reason. The land was conveyed to the Wisconsin Nature Conservancy by the owners who live outside Milwaukee, largely so that forest inventory could be conducted via nearby Wisconsin ports and air fields. Would you like me to run through the Commemorative Buck Records for Keewenaw deer? Oh, that's right you can do that yourself! Or, you could attend the Calumet or Lake Linden for their spaghetti feeds prior the gun deer opener, where they have several of the B & C bucks taken in the Keewenaw on display.

If you want to be impressed by trophy deer look-up the Weigold brothers and their dad, Hans. They hunt Benoit style here and in southwest Ontario. One is an amateur taxidermist who mounts their bucks.


----------



## Nicoli7153 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thought this thread was a duck report.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Nicoli7153 said:


> Thought this thread was a duck report.


...and, you are posting to report on ducks seen at The Bridge then?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Bridge was stacked today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I wont cross the bridge so I have no report.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

KLR said:


> Bridge was stacked today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where? I didnt see a single bird on the southbound side. Then again I was driving

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Spartan88 said:


> I wont cross the bridge so I have no report.


Seriously?


----------



## Nicoli7153 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cork Dust said:


> ...and, you are posting to report on ducks seen at The Bridge then?


Did so in the Flight Ducks thread


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

No birds at all

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

My other half crossed the bridge coming home from grouse camp Saturday morning. Said there weren't any birds to speak of.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Seriously?


My Yugo hates the bridge...


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Spartan88 said:


> My Yugo hates the bridge...


Dude.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

30 years ago this past September


----------

